
Learning Plannable Representations with Causal InfoGAN [pdf] - stablemap
https://arxiv.org/abs/1807.09341
======
ilovewhiskey
This approach is very similar to a AAAI18 paper [1] that also finds a binary
representation ("plannable representation") using VAEs and performs planning
algorithms, but the difference is that they included some experiments for
continuous abstract states. I personally prefer VAEs because GANs are hard to
train.

[1] arxiv.org/abs/1705.00154

